# E46 M3 for a devoted E39 owner?



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

> E46 M3 for a devoted E39 owner?


In a nutshell:

M3
You will get exilirating performance and cornering.

E39
Has a softer luxury ride/feel, rear doors.

For me the trade-off is easy, I am typically alone or with my wife, seldom if ever passengers.

I take the Peformance :drive:

The M5 may just be the best multi-purpose for you, I had my heart set on an M3.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> I could never cut loose the 333hp on the roads I drive on.


Hmmm, are you sure? The M3's power is not just for sustained triple-digit cruising...think in terms of squirting out of corners, making 40-90mph blasts while hearing the shriek of the motor as you shift out of 2nd at 7900rpm.

I do agree with you about not leasing a used car. Buying one CPO might be the way to go.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

mwette said:


> Hey, aren't you getting a little *old* for a mid-life crisis?


But at least I have hair on my face *and* on my _old_ head. :fingers:


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

OK, after a weekend of letting her mull over it, the boss has given the green light.

I'm ordering my M3 first thing this morning. :thumbup: 

'05 Coupe
Carbon Black/Cinammon/Alum
SMG II
Premium, CW
Width Adj seats, Xenon

E.T.A. May 1  

What sorts of tires are they coming with these days. The demos I drove had Contis on them. I've running my 5er on Dunlop Sport 5000, which I was always pleased with as an all around tire. Do the Potenzas ever come delivered on the M3?

I plan to get a set of dedicated winter wheels/tires later in the year, but in St. Louis we rarely get more than 5" of snow or so, and mostly none or less than that.

Oh, that awful wait begins...

Dean


----------



## jderry (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice 530i. I've been looking at those recently as well to purchase as a DD. I went from an E36 to E46. I've never owned an E39; but, seriously contemplated the 540is and M5 at one point. 

In terms of comfort, the M5/540is is much more comfortable IMO. That's just my opinion. The seats feel more plush and softer than M3 seats. M3 seats tend to wear at the bolsters -- so, you need to religiously use some type of leather conditioner. 

I would also recommend the rear powered window shade. That's also nice. I forget the exact p/n though. You might want to think about adding the alarm, or, just buy it from pacific BMW and then add it. The homelink system is very nice. I did not think so; but, after having it -- worthwhile.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

jderry said:


> Nice 530i. I've been looking at those recently as well to purchase as a DD. I went from an E36 to E46. I've never owned an E39; but, seriously contemplated the 540is and M5 at one point.
> 
> In terms of comfort, the M5/540is is much more comfortable IMO. That's just my opinion. The seats feel more plush and softer than M3 seats. M3 seats tend to wear at the bolsters -- so, you need to religiously use some type of leather conditioner.
> 
> I would also recommend the rear powered window shade. That's also nice. I forget the exact p/n though. You might want to think about adding the alarm, or, just buy it from pacific BMW and then add it. The homelink system is very nice. I did not think so; but, after having it -- worthwhile.


I love my 530i and realize it will be a "lifestyle" change to go to the M3. You are correct that it is a very comfortable car, but it still has a sports personality and doesn't feel too cushy like most luxury cars. I've been on 14 hr road trips with it and felt great at the end.

My 5er does have window shades, alarm, and home link, but these are all features I can live without in an M3.

I may get the homelink for the M3. I live and work in nice areas, so the alarm is not a necessity, but will consider adding it if it means a discount on insurance.

If you get a 530i you will not regret it. It is one of the most perfectly balanced cars I've ever had the fortune to drive. I'd love to keep both, but can't. I will miss the 5er.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

dwette said:


> I love my 530i and realize it will be a "lifestyle" change to go to the M3. You are correct that it is a very comfortable car, but it still has a sports personality and doesn't feel too cushy like most luxury cars. I've been on 14 hr road trips with it and felt great at the end.
> 
> My 5er does have window shades, alarm, and home link, but these are all features I can live without in an M3.
> 
> ...


Congrats Dean,

The wait is a true killer, then you take delivery & again have to wait 1200 miles to open her up !!! 

I love my M3 :drive:

I bought mine to drive regularly & have 9000 miles of pure fun logged on it already !


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> Congrats Dean,
> 
> The wait is a true killer, then you take delivery & again have to wait 1200 miles to open her up !!!
> 
> ...


If it's anything like when I first got my 5er, the 1200 miles won't take very long to lay down.

Yup, the wait is always a killer.


----------

